# This Year's White Bass Spawn



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is no secret I have always liked spawn fishing. This year has been strange. To start with, I heard from reliable sources that fat females were in creeks back in November and many caught, but it stayed fairly quiet. I did not try that early. The "reliable sources" I mention are locals who told me in person, but a lot of them saying exact same story. 

I have always felt that good flow caused more fish to go up. But what has made it tough is that we had had good rains and good flow, but I don't think the DFW area got nearly as much as the area further downstream. If the whole DFW area gets a good rain, it takes awhile for the river to go down. But hard local rains (without good rain in DFW) make the river rise quickly and fall quickly. That means that not only is the river not fishable, but the creeks that are way up don't have a chance to settle. When the level falls like a rock, the fish get out of those creeks, instinct and nature tell them to. 

I attached a river trend to show what I mean. Realize of course that if the river rises and falls this fast, creeks in that area do too. But, water is life, and the whites will get a good spawn off. Conditions this year have just made it harder to enjoy.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

Should be a great year for whites on the southern part of the lake come April or so on the return from up north


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm ready for them to come home.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The numbers mid lake last April and May were off the chart, can't see it getting anything but better with an unmolested spawning run !!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

We did not get near as many whites this winter due to water conditions as well as a few other factors. However, those whites are still going to spawn when that water tempo gets to 57 - 68 degrees. If no one is catching them...we should have a good spawn for the white bass fishing a couple years from now.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It is on in the rivers of Lake Waco. Caught a limit in one hour today.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Timing was tough for me and the fishermen that went with me this season. We never had an opportunity to fish the River this spring under favrorable conditions. Conditions weren't quit right for us on most of our outings. We did fish 6 Creeks between hwy 19 and hwy 21 this season with modest success. We managed two limits on Bedias, two near limits a second day. Some double digits in Harmon and WRC and most recently totally skunked on Youngs Creek and ***** Creek. (Both creeks were rolling almost as much mud at the Trinity at the time. If no rain comes for a few days the tributaries may clear up enough to catch some spawning mamas. I hope to give it a try midweek. We shall see. Good luck to all.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Whitebassfisher, the reports you received back in November were correct. While guiding as well as fishing Largemouth Bass Tournaments, we caught anywhere from a dozen to twenty Whites or more on the same lures we were catching LMB on.....I also kept that quite and so did my clients as well as the other LMB fishermen.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well thanks for not letting the cat out of the bag,untill now ,,its all good ..we cant all be lucky.. I am just glad that I have met a few people that are willing to teach me a few things ,,,and for those guys they are the true heart of teaching others how to fish ,,,, hell I remember I posted a pic of a crappie I caught ...the next day .3 boats were right on my spot ,,, I just smilled and fished right along with them .... so be carefull of the pics you post as well ... someone might be able to know where your fishing just from a pic ,,, good luck to all


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

rustyhook1973 said:


> well thanks for not letting the cat out of the bag,untill now ,,its all good ..we cant all be lucky..


Rusty, here are 2 of the river locals I refer to. They can talk, and very obviously listen, but I suspect they're not the greatest with computers to spread the word. Not all of the locals looked like this!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Darrell and my other brother Darrell :walkingsm


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

lol


----------

